# On a lighter note..............



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

As soon as I figure out where this is, I'm moving there................ :smiley-2drunks-singing: :beerchug:






​


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Now that's my idea of adult day care


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Looks like a good place to be taken care of properly....


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

And ya probably aren't ready to go home when they come to pick ya up.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Right on, thanks for sharing a future center, could get a bit hard on the wallet if the wife is a heavy shopper!!!!!!!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

thats in stillwater? i didnt know that.

i may have to make the drive down there and let the wife go shopping and drop me off there lol


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

SGB, if you go, you have to get me a Tshirt, I'll send how ever much they are

Stonegod, Minnesota is not one of my relocation choices...LOL, but a future visit to Stillwater is in the cards.......... :beerchug:


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Oh its about an hour and a half or so.
The wife and I used to go down every summer and watch the lumber jack championships


----------



## 4Cody4 (Dec 24, 2012)

I'm not far from Stillwater either. I make it through there fairly frequently. I guess I haven't stopped to smell the roses at this place though.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I hear they have some cold beer up that way and ya better watch out for them Canadian beers they are about like drinking wine they up in the double digit alcohol content. Daddy Day Care!!LOL


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Thats my kind of place. Next time through there I am deffinately going to stop, just to say I been there done that.


----------



## 4Cody4 (Dec 24, 2012)

I hear they have some cold beer up that way and ya better watch out for them Canadian beers they are about like drinking wine they up in the double digit alcohol content. Daddy Day Care!!LOL 

They have to add more alcohol to their beer since a guy can only afford to drink half as many. They sure seem proud of their beer and tobacco for what they charge in Canada.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'll send money for one of them T-shirts too if you get there SGB. PM me if you want it up front. Also if any one in the KC area knows of the chicken BBQ place that advertises " We Choke our own chickens" .....I'll gladly buy one of them as well


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

does anyone know if they have t-shirts with that on it ?

if they do i would be happy to get them for ya


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

youngdon said:


> I'll send money for one of them T-shirts too if you get there SGB. PM me if you want it up front. Also if any one in the KC area knows of the chicken BBQ place that advertises " We Choke our own chickens" .....I'll gladly buy one of them as well


here you go Don, some of the best fried chicken I've ever had, right up there with the fried chicken my mom used to make......

http://www.stroudsrestaurant.com/

you can order their clothes on line..................


----------



## 4Cody4 (Dec 24, 2012)

Strouds is great! Another good one is the Woodyard BBQ. Go their around lunch time everything I've had was very good. Don't be afraid of the place when parking, it's the real deal.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

You're right 4Cody4, as good a BBQ as there is, of course most Kansas City BBQs are hard to beat.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

While we're on Kansas City restaurants, if you're looking for a good steak, Jess and Jim's Steakhouse is in my top three steakhouses I've eaten in.......

http://jessandjims.com/​


----------



## 4Cody4 (Dec 24, 2012)

220Swift- have you been to the Jumping Catfish? I was in KC last weekend for the young life sporting clays shoot and my buddies were talking about it. It's on my list for my next trip in town. Are you from KC?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I used to live in Southern Iowa and between work and personal have spent a lot of time in KC. I've not been to the Jumpin Catfish but have heard of it and would like to try it sometime.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

If you like steak and should find yourself in Tucson AZ try Pinnacle Peak their steaks are "the best" they are cooked over an open mesquite grill and they are cheap. I ate my entire steak with a fork one time.....I never picked up the knife it was so tender. Just don't wear a good tie there...they'll lop it off and hang it on the wall.


----------

